# Microwave your toothbrush????



## mimosa (Oct 25, 2008)

According to this article, you should microwave your toothbrush through the microwave on high for 10 seconds to prevent some colds, flu, and other sicknesses.

http://www.fitsugar.com/2339363


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

Or you could just buy a new toothbrush.  They're pretty cheap ($2-3 here in AK for a basic one) and if you have a Sonicare like I do, you can just swap out the heads, which are also fairly inexpensive. 

Our new Sonicare is pretty fancypants. It comes with a special brush head storage device that uses ultraviolet rays to kill all microorganisms that may find their way onto my brush. They use ultraviolet a lot in dental offices to store already-sterilized instruments that are unbagged until they're used again. I have no idea how effective microwaving would be, and it seems like it has the potential to melt -- or out gas -- the plastic.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.fitsugar.com/2339363

This was on the front page of Yahoo as a "health tip". The internet is so stupid.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2008)

Mims I think buying several of them at a time and using a new one regularly is the key.

They have tested toothbrushes before and found fecal matter on them. Namely when people do not wash their hands thoroughly after using the bathroom, that matter could be transferred in microscopic amounts to the toothbrush.

Wash your hands people, and regularly change your toothbrushes. Also house them in a plastic container.


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

In order to do this I would have to clean my microwave....LOL!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> In order to do this I would have to clean my microwave....LOL!



Lol!

I do not own a microwave as I believe them to be dangerous. I am convinced that the rays that they omit are hazardous.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mims I think buying several of them at a time and using a new one regularly is the key.
> 
> They have tested toothbrushes before and found fecal matter on them. Namely when people do not wash their hands thoroughly after using the bathroom, that matter could be transferred in microscopic amounts to the toothbrush.
> 
> Wash your hands people, and regularly change your toothbrushes. Also house them in a plastic container.



Part of the problem, too, is that when you flush the toilet, the water can spray out, and... um... anything in the bowl (like poo) can get sprayed up in the air and on the surfaces near the toilet. So, keep your toothbrush a) covered, b) far from your toilet, and c) cover your toilet when you flush it. Also, once you've been sick you should throw out your brush and get a new one. 



bexylicious said:


> In order to do this I would have to clean my microwave....LOL!



You and me both, sisterfriend. You and me both. My microwave is a very scary place.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 25, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Or you could just buy a new toothbrush.  They're pretty cheap ($2-3 here in AK for a basic one) and if you have a Sonicare like I do, you can just swap out the heads, which are also fairly inexpensive.
> 
> Our new Sonicare is pretty fancypants. It comes with a special brush head storage device that uses ultraviolet rays to kill all microorganisms that may find their way onto my brush. They use ultraviolet a lot in dental offices to store already-sterilized instruments that are unbagged until they're used again. I have no idea how effective microwaving would be, and it seems like it has the potential to melt -- or out gas -- the plastic.


I was thinking about the toothbrush melting in the mirowave also when I read it. Too bad I can't afford to buy that Sonicare toothbrush. I am kinda poor. But also according to the article.....you are suppose to clean it at least once or twice a week. 


bexylicious said:


> In order to do this I would have to clean my microwave....LOL!


HAHAHAHAHA.....me too.:blush:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I was thinking about the toothbrush melting in the mirowave also when I read it. Too bad I can't afford to buy that Sonicare toothbrush. I am kinda poor. But also according to the article.....you are suppose to clean it at least once or twice a week.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA.....me too.:blush:



We're lucky that we have them given to us to try on a fairly regular basis. Whenever Burtimus's dental office gets new ones to try from the supplier, they get to bring them home. That way he can speak from personal experience with patients, and the dental office ends up selling lots more. 

Burtimus thought that maybe soaking it in hydrogen peroxide (and rinsing it well afterward) would be a good way to kill stray microorganisms. The other thing to keep in mind is that the mouth is a dirty, dirty place and there are probably more bacteria in your mouth than around your toilet. Not a pleasant thought, but google oral bacteria sometime and you'll be surprised. Some of those bacteria need to be there and aid in digestion and protect your teeth from the malicious bacteria, yeast and other nasties. But some of it can get out of control, too.



missaf said:


> The disposable battery powered toothbrushes are now more affordable, too. My son brushes his teeth every night dancing for 2 minutes to the tune of the theme from "Rocky!"



Yeah those are pretty cool, and anything that gets kids (and adults!) to brush more is a good thing. I'm deeply in love with my Sonicare, and not just because it vibrates.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 26, 2008)

missaf said:


> The disposable battery powered toothbrushes are now more affordable, too. My son brushes his teeth every night dancing for 2 minutes to the tune of the theme from "Rocky!"



Yes, those are fun toothbrushes. 

My son will NOT put one of those toothbrushes in his mouth. He has issues with putting things in his mouth ever since his surgery. He also has a hard time eating. But I guess that's an issue for a another thread.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 26, 2008)

Ekim said:


> http://www.fitsugar.com/2339363
> 
> This was on the front page of Yahoo as a "health tip". The internet is so stupid.



Oh snap...hahahaha I just posted this.

Take a look:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49132

and its actually from Reader's Digest.


----------



## Suze (Oct 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mims I think buying several of them at a time and using a new one regularly is the key.
> 
> They have tested toothbrushes before and found fecal matter on them. Namely when people do not wash their hands thoroughly after using the bathroom, that matter could be transferred in microscopic amounts to the toothbrush.
> 
> Wash your hands people, and regularly change your toothbrushes. Also house them in a plastic container.


indeed!
i just read somewhere that 1/4 have poo on their hands, because _some_ people don't wash them often enough.

think about that next time you shake someones hand


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 26, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Oh snap...hahahaha I just posted this.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's like two media organizations who have no knowledge about health giving health advice that can actually harm people (melting plastic & nylon bristles). Brilliant.


----------

